# Death Wish



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Two lunatics!

Taking down a silo with a sledgehammer.

Just watching and waiting for it to go gave me the heeby-jeebies!

http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=10d4601c0522

Roger


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes, red-knecks are a rare species and dying out fast - now we know why!!!!!

Colin


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Don't you just love Americans !!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Fred Dibner showe them how.

Ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

It worked didn't it?

Cheaper than getting in a demolition team.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

They must be related to those russian drivers. :roll:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm suprised they didn't shoot the bl**dy thing down - they shoot at everthing else!


----------

